# destruction of malignant lessions



## amadison (Apr 1, 2009)

If you are billing for the destruction of more than one malignant lesion would you bill the same code twice with a 59 mod. Or would you bill units?  For example CPT 17272.


----------



## heathermc (Apr 1, 2009)

Depends on the carrier.  Our local bcbs likes units, but medicare and medicaid like them listed on each line with a modifier.


----------



## JessicaHeemskerk (May 15, 2009)

Most carriers prefer the malignant destructions to be billed on serperate lines. Check the CCI edits to see if a 59 required.  (if it's the same exact code then 59 would go on the second + code) but if it's different codes, they aren't always needed.


----------



## Treetoad (May 17, 2009)

I've always billed them with modifier 59 (separate lesion).  They may also be two lesions in the same body area but of different sizes.  You would want to capture that somehow.


----------

